
How to Host Your Company Website for Free - lusbuab
https://medium.com/better-things-digital/hosting-our-companys-website-for-free-b90ff607f8e2
======
nwrk
Good write up.

As much simplier alternative backed by CDN one can use Firebase hosting[0].

[0]
[https://firebase.google.com/docs/hosting/](https://firebase.google.com/docs/hosting/)

